# best plow and truck combo



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm planning on doing some plowing at some rental property I own not looking for a large plow maybe a 6'8" to 7' plow and wanting to know the best brand plow to purchase and the best type of truck to put it on. any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## CountryBoy72 (Jan 8, 2009)

What else would you use the truck for ? 3/4 ton is usually the preferred size truck for plowing. Are you looking for a new truck and new plow set up ? Might be able to find both used already a pair or find both used separately and save some money either way.


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

I will also use the truck to haul lawn equipment,and tools a used set up will work the rental property has a narrow driveway.I just can get my f150 down it so a small truck would be helpful.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a reg. cab, 4x4 Toyota Tacoma, Nissan Frontier, Ford Ranger or Chevy/GMC Colorodo/Canyon. Any of these trucks with a 6'8" would be great for tight areas and still have the ability to haul what you need in the off season.


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you for that info I just need to decide on what type of plow to use. I've been looking into a western,and fisher,snoway and a few others just need one that pretty dependable..if it has to be a new plow that's no problem.this will be my first plow purchase.So simple is good.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

a chevy avalanche 1500 Z71 would work its compact yet tough and you could put a 7'6'' or smaller if you want also is good at towing and cargo with the bed panels good luck!


Chevy avalanche 1500 w/western midweight poly 7'6''
bobcat 753 w/steer plow 7'


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

maybe you could just put a plow on your f150??


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

meyers cause you live in Cleveland and can get parts everywhere and for the truck, one that's not rotted away from all the salt...lol.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

best plow truck set up is 
89-90 dodge CTD with meyers plow
First year for the CTD and last for the 727 automatic trans and plow parts are fair priced

for tight area plowing CJ wrangler are real good


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

Western Midweight on your F 150. Will work just fine


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Put a plow on the 150 if it's a 4x4....they plow real real good with ballast, timbrens and snow tires.

Don't go over 700# with the plow on the 150...you will be exceeding GWR on it.


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

F150 has been customized not a winter truck the area that will be plowed does not have a lot of room has a narrow drive between two building so small is ideal that suggestion for the meyers plow sounds good i"ll look in that for now i'm looking at ranger 4x4 chevy,or gmc has to be a pickup I have a couple of snow plower that i will need to haul and may 
consider putting a salt speader on if i decide to take up a few neighbors drives.other plow that I looked into are fisher and western.

thank for the info 
I'll continue to use this site it give's a lot of good product information.


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

This site is VERY informative.
Since I am a converted Blue oval to GM, I would suggest a Canyon/Colorado.
Do a search on here for Rangers and the like and see what everyone says


----------



## Chives10 (Jan 28, 2009)

*best plow*

I like my snowdogg for light duty app. Manufactor is local and really good when problems come about. Let me know if you need to find a dealer


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

I've located a local dealer who carries the snowdogg plow just trying to find prices online.
Trying to get the most for the money there a couple other plows I've looked at Westerm,Meyers,Fisher and Sno-way.


----------



## Chives10 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got mine installed at KopyKat 3,050.00 plus tax. I like it alot


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

chives10 do you have addess and number of Kopykat. i found a local dealer there price is a little higher i would like to check out your guys place. and how is there service dept.


----------



## Chives10 (Jan 28, 2009)

mrjab phone # 440-564-9006 10958 Kinsman Road, Newbury, OH 44065. Nice small place that cares about making customer happy


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks i'll give them a call


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

In the past I had beat up trucks with old Western and Meyers plows. This past year I bought a newer truck (2002) and purchased a new Sno-way series 26 with the poly moldboard and downpressure. So far, I like the setup. It’s light enough for my ½ ton, it’s easy to put on and take off, and everything works  I wanted a new plow because I was tired of always tinkering with the old stuff. It will be worth it if the plow keeps working for a number of seasons!

For your application, I would think any of the “lighter” weight 7.5’ plows would be a good investment.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

RODHALL;745884 said:


> best plow truck set up is
> 89-90 dodge CTD with meyers plow
> First year for the CTD and last for the 727 automatic trans and plow parts are fair priced
> 
> for tight area plowing CJ wrangler are real good


91 was the last year for the 727 transmission in the ctd. mid year they went intercolled and the a-518 overdrive transmission. i'll also have to correct you on the plow set up also, the o/s cable operated western plows are far more reliable than a myers plow set up. i know i have run both and hands down the western is more reliable.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Stay away from the homsteader series from Fisher. Get the RD model Or Blizard also make a nice size blade for small trucks, Any brand you buy Just get the middle version. Not the home version one. Home version one usually cant with stand the comercial use.


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

I just want to thank every one for there input. I've narrowed my search down to a chevy Colorado 05 and I've gotten a lot of good information on the snowdogg plow the dealer is local and they pride them selves on service of there product.So this is the combo that I'll be looking at this spring.thanks again.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I do hotel lots where you have to get inbetween parking spaces at time.

I picked a Dodge Dakota Quad Cab 4x4 V8 with a Sno-Way 7'6" with Down Pressure. Best combo for a small truck.

The 00-04 Dakota 5.9 4x4s could tow upto 6000#s, and the 05+ 4x4 4.7 does upto 7000#s. Both are heavy duty for compact trucks. I would pick up an 00-03 Dakota 4x4 5.9.

Sno-way is a great plow because of the down pressure allows you to have upto 4 times the weight of the plow on the cutting edge which is an asset for icey conditions. It will feel like a 1 Ton plow and truck, but with the light weight and ease of use. I went with the MT which is designed for Medium 1/2 Ton trucks, which is now upgraded by the 26 series in 7'6". Best combo IMO for a small do it everything type truck.


----------



## mrjab (Feb 1, 2009)

I have not had much luck with dodge products but affordability is also a consideration when buying a plow truck so I've got some time since the season is almost over I also will search for a dealer of the sno-way plow in my area.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

CarCrazed4Life;754780 said:


> 03+ Jeep Wrangler Rubicons 4.0L 4x4 for a Small SUV.
> 00-04 Dodge Dakota 5.9L 4x4 for Compact Trucks.
> 01+ Chevy Silverado 6.0L 4x4 or 04+ Dodge Ram Hemi 4x4 w/o 20s for 1/2 Ton Trucks.
> 99-02 F250 SuperDuty 4x4 7.3L Diesel for 3/4 Ton Trucks.
> ...


I posted that in another thread, so if you have other options size wise, I think this is the post I should have made.

Obviously, there is no single brand loyalty in this list when it comes to truck mates. I simply looks at which truck has depreciated geatly and can still do the job, without being overly costly in repairs or such. As for the plows, you can see there is some bias towards the Sno-Way products because they are designed better. But more expensive up front. However, the most important thing about plows is dealer support, so that should dictate your options.


----------

